
Show HN: DataGridXL, a performant and reliable vanilla JavaScript data grid - robbiejs
https://datagridxl.com
======
robbiejs
Hello Hacker News Community,

DataGridXL is a Vanilla Javascript editable data table with spreadsheet-like
controls.

There are many data grids/tables out there that offer editable controls in one
way or another, but I found most (or actually: all) of them lacking in
performance (both scroll and edit performance). Most of them were lacking in
reliability as well.

I spent two years working on the product and finally v1 is done. The grid has
a store and state concept similar to React, and it is fully virtual, which
means that it can display a grid with 10.000 rows without creating 10.000 DOM
nodes.

Please let me know what you think!

